# Raspberry Upload Server



## joneskey98 (28. April 2014)

Hallo

Ich bin Bastler auf YT und möchte dort gerne meine videos hochladen. 
Zum Schneiden habe ich meinen Pc mit nem 3Ghz Core2Duo. Jetzt ist das Problem, dass das Hochladen durch mein Devolo Dlan duo Starter kit lange dauert. Und ich möchte das Monster ja nicht ewig laufen lassen. Darum habe ich mir gedacht, einen Raspberry pi model B zuzulegen, und diesen direkt am Wlan router meines Vaters zu Betreiben (16.000er Leitung)

Ich habe gelesen, das man mit dem Raspi Videos hochladen kann. 

Und jetzt ist die frage ob das alles Funktioniert:

1. Das man einen Ordner auf der Sd karte freigibt, den ich unter Win 7 Finden kann.

2. Das man den Raspi mit Remotedesktop verbindet.

3. Das man diesem immer eine gleiche Ip zuteilt, um nicht vor jeder Verbindung mit Remotedesktop die Ip abfragen zu müssen. (Router: telekom Speedport w504v)

Gut wäre, wenn das ganze auch unter Android steuerbar ist, ist aber nicht zwingend nötig.

Mfg joneskey98


----------



## derGronf (28. April 2014)

Hallo joneskey98,

1. Das man einen Ordner auf der Sd karte freigibt, den ich unter Win 7 Finden kann.
Ja, das geht. Das Problem ist hier leider, dass eine SD Karte nicht für Dauerzugriff ausgelegt ist. Die stirbt dann schon mal ganz schnell.

2. Das man den Raspi mit Remotedesktop verbindet.
Ja, das geht auch. SSH mit Putty wäre hier die Wahl der Windowsnutzer.

3. Das man diesem immer eine gleiche Ip zuteilt, um nicht vor jeder Verbindung mit Remotedesktop die Ip abfragen zu müssen. (Router: telekom Speedport w504v)
Nun ja, der Router weißt ja immer die gleiche IP im Netz zu, wenn er mal eine hat. Wenn du von außen rein willst, brauchste ne dynamische IP. Ob der Router das out-of-the-box kann, keine Ahnung. Sonst kommst du um das ständige abfragen der IP alle 24h nicht rum.

derGronf

edit: Da ist mir ein kleines Schnitzel unterlaufen, dass muss natürlich ssh sein. Woran ich da wohl gerade gedacht habe?


----------



## Research (28. April 2014)

SDs sterben nur vom Schreiben.
Kauf nen Kühler für den Pi mit. Dauernetzwerk lässt den überhitzen. Speziell über WLAN WPA2.


----------



## joneskey98 (28. April 2014)

Also. Ich will nicht extern auf den pi zugreifen, sondern nur intern.
Ist es möglich das der pi intern immer die selbe 192.168...adresse hat, oder ist das mega aufwändig? 

Ich werde selbst irgendwelche kühler draufkleben. Da liegen genug bei mir rum. 

Wie viel strom braucht das ding eigentlich?


----------



## Kotor (28. April 2014)

Hi,

3.)  du kannst am Router eine Adressreservierung für den Pi eintragen. wobei der Router der MAC des Pi's eh immer die gleiche Adresse vergeben wird.

Ein leiser, stromsparender Zweit-PC ist immer sinnvoll. 
Im laufe der Zeit werden dir vlt. mehr Dinge einfallen die du realisieren willst (ftp, mediacenter, voip, ... )

Also würde ich eine Nummer größer als Pi vorschlagen 
...wie wäre es hiermit Intel NUC Kit DN2820FYKH (BOXDN2820FYKH0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ?

Der Pi mit allem runderherum (gehäuse, kühlung, kabel, ...) kostet gleich viel. 
Ok, beim Intel NUC musst noch in RAM und Datenspeicher investieren.
Also schon teurer, aber halt auch mehr Potential.

Bei mir wars zumindest so das der Pi ersetzt wurde ...


----------



## derGronf (28. April 2014)

Hauptsache, sie sterben. Der Fehler mit dem ssl ist dir aber nicht aufgefallen. Schöne selektive Welt. 

Nein, das ist nicht aufwendig, musst du dann halt in den Netzwerkeinstellungen einstellen. Aber ist halt nicht nötig. Der Router weist normalerweise einer Mac-Adresse auch nur eine IP zu. Dem Raspy also x.x.x.23 und das dann auf dauer. Nur wenn was schief läuft ändert die sich mal. Wobei der Telekom trau ich alles zu, nur nen guten Kundendienst nicht.

Kühler: Wenn du deine Beere übertakten willst, sonst nicht nötig. Aber ist immer gut, wenn er nicht heiß läuft, was er nicht tut, wenn du ihn nicht übertaktes. Ein Teufelskreis. Aber kühl ruhig, wenn du was über hast. Sind nur drei Chips, die gekühlt werden wollen.
Strom: Kannste dir ausrechnen. 5V bei vielleicht 1A. Rechnen wir konservativ mit 2A etwa 10W.

derGronf


----------



## Research (28. April 2014)

Ich betreibe das Ding momentan mit 5Watt.


----------



## joneskey98 (28. April 2014)

Ok Danke erstmal
Ich habe nicht vor, das mir den NUC kaufe, auch wenn der sehr gut wäre.
Der PI wird dann eingeschalten, wenn ich ein Video hochlade.
Ich werde den warscheinlich nicht für mehr verwenden.

Ok das mit der Ip adresse ist nun auch geklärt... Danke

Lässt sich das Problem mit der SD karte vielleicht lösen, indem ich dafür einen USB stick verwende?(nur der freigegebene ordner)


----------



## AsumFace (28. April 2014)

Zwischen USB-Stick und SD-Karte sollten in der Lebensdauer keine riesen Unterschiede sein, da ja beide Flash-Speicher sind.
Da könnte man über ein Board mit SATA-Controller und einer Festplatte überlegen. Ein Kandidat wäre z.B. der Banana Pi .

Ansonsten vlt. einfach eine externe Festplatte per USB an den RPi hängen


----------



## joneskey98 (29. April 2014)

Ok Danke an alle

Ich werde mir einfach den normalen kaufen und einfach schauen wie lange es geht, weil es einfach auch ordentlich billig sein soll


Ansonsten weis ich glaub ich alles, was ich wissen muss. Das ding werde ich mir demänchst kaufen.

Danke !!


----------



## hendrosch (29. April 2014)

Nimm im Zweifelsfall ne externe Festplatte.  
Für den Fernzugriff schmeiß ich noch VNC in Raum wenn es mehr als nur die Befehlszeile sein soll.
Android Clients sollte es für SSH und VNC auch geben halt ich aber für sehr umständlich.


----------



## joneskey98 (29. April 2014)

Jaa ne externe Platte gurkt bei mir schon nocb irgendwo umher.

Ich habe auch gesehen, das die Videos per Kommandozeile hochgeladen werden. 
Wenn ich doch den desktop brauche, kann ich mir ja das andere einrichten


----------



## Research (1. Mai 2014)

Grad mal geguckt. Aktuell sinds 2,5Watt.


----------



## joneskey98 (1. Mai 2014)

Ohh das ist sehr gut, da machts ja dann nichts wenn das ding mal ne nacht durchlaufen muss.
Kurze Frage noch: gibts beim pi eigentlich soetwas wie einen Autostart ?


----------



## Lt.Ford (1. Mai 2014)

Öhm, um nochmal auf die Eingangsfrage zurückzukommen: (erstaunlich, dass da bisher noch keiner nachgehakt hat ^^)
Du schreibst, dass das Hochladen via DLAN sehr langsam geht und du dir deswegen einen RPi zulegen willst. Dem kann ich leider nicht ganz folgen.
Das niedrigste DLAN Starterkit von Devolo schafft bis zu 200 Mbit/s, also sollten 50 Mbit/s wohl garantiert drin sein. Ich bezweifle mal ganz stark, dass deine 16.000er DSL-Leitung auch nur annähernd so viel Upload hat. Genaugenommen schätze ich, dass sie gerade mal so 1 Mbit/s schafft (wenn überhaupt).

So wie du die Frage formulierst, macht es keinen Sinn. Ich vermute daher mal eher, dass du vorhast das Video auf den Pi zu laden, diesen es dann hochladen zu lassen, um deinen PC nicht dauerhaft laufen lassen zu müssen?


----------



## joneskey98 (1. Mai 2014)

Ok jaa kann sein, das ich das etwas doof formuliert habe. Du hast es fast erfasst, ich habe vor den pi direkt am Wlan router abzustecken. Und der Down und Upload ist leider meistens nur halb bis viertelt so schnell als am Router direkt. So habe ich vor, das ich das ding, wenn ich es brauche, anzuschalten. Danach lege ich das Video auf den freigegeben usbstick, und gib den Befehl zum hochladen über Remotedesktop ein. So habe ich mir das gedacht.

Und wenn das dlan ein blaues ist mit Usb anschluss, dann ist es das richtige


----------



## Lt.Ford (1. Mai 2014)

o.O
Ich glaube du verwechselst hier einige Dinge.
Das "blaue USB" ist USB 3.0 und hat nichts mit DLAN zu tun. Du sagst selbst, dass du DLAN (das Devolo Starterkit) verwendest, dann solltest du das doch eigentlich wissen?
DLAN ist quasi LAN über die Stromleitungen. Der Adapter wird dazu in die Steckdose gesteckt und mit dem PC üblicherweise via LAN-Kabel verbunden.



> Und der Down und Upload ist leider meistens nur halb bis viertelt so schnell als am Router direkt.


Naja, ich hab dir doch oben erklärt, dass dem nicht so ist.
Dein DLAN packt bis zu 200 Mbit/s, wovon es aber nur 1 Mbit/s (dein Upload) übertragen muss. Selbst wenn deine Stromleitung nicht besonders gut ist, schafft das DLAN noch garantiert mindestens das Zehnfache davon.
Wenn du also wirklich nur 250 - 500 Kbit/s am PC rausbekommst, dann stimmt irgendwas am PC nicht.


----------



## joneskey98 (1. Mai 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353807&pf_rd_i=301128

diese hier mein ich... ich glaube wir reden beide gerade aneinander vorbei

Download:4964 kbit/s
Upload:950 kbit/s



mehr kommt über das Dlan nicht an


----------



## Lt.Ford (1. Mai 2014)

Okay, die hab ich nicht bedacht, sind aber wohl auch schon "ausgestorben" ^^

Die Werte entsprechen genau denen deiner Leitung (bis auf Download, bisschen mehr wäre drin). Mehr wirst du auch am Router nicht bekommen.
950 Kbit/s Upload sind für DSL 16000 schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## joneskey98 (1. Mai 2014)

Echt, naja, ich habe die in ebay gekauft weil sie schön billig sind...
Qwnn du sagst das das gut ist bin ich glücklich

Bringt das oc vom pi eigentlich was im bezug auf Videos hochladen?


----------



## Lt.Ford (1. Mai 2014)

Die Frage kannst du dir ganz leicht selbst beantworten: Verschnellert das OC deinen Internetanschluss? ^^


----------



## Research (1. Mai 2014)

Nein, das hilft nur wenn der Pi arbeiten muss. Für hochladen uninteressant.


----------



## joneskey98 (1. Mai 2014)

Ahh ok, dann wird der standardtakt und ein paar kühler reichen


----------

